# [SOLVED] eth0 disappears after reboot

## lizz0

This is the first time I’ve installed Gentoo. After I logged into gentoo I was able to create a ppp connection without a problem thanks to this pagehttp://www.gentoo-wiki.info/PPPoE. However, after the a reboot the following warning appeared on boot page and eth0 and ppp0 altogether disappeared (ifconfig just shows lo) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No loaded modules provide “eth0“ (eth0_start)
> 
> ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

 

“ifconfig eth0 up” will bring back eth0 but the command “/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start” still shows an error similar to the above with a slight difference (in net.ppp0)

 *Quote:*   

> No loaded modules proivde “eth0“ (eth0_start)
> 
> Error: cannot start net.ppp0 as net.eth0 could not start

 

The weird thing is that when I use “ifconfig eth0 up” ; eth0 appears in ifconfig but it will disappear as soon as I issue “/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start”.  I guess that there is something wrong with this command and its related configs that mess the whole thing.

Some other information:

my /etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,
> 
> # please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration
> ...

 

dmesg | grep eth :

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.465677] jme: JMicron JMC2XX ethernet driver version 1.0.6
> 
> [   14.652778] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
> 
> [  778.274774] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
> ...

 

ifconfig -a:

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 48:5b:39:8a:f5:72  
> 
>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> 
>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> ...

 

ls -l  /etc/init.d/net* :

 *Quote:*   

> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Feb 21 16:52 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30689 Feb 15 22:48 /etc/init.d/net.lo
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    18 Feb 21 23:51 /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo
> ...

 

Any idea?Last edited by lizz0 on Wed Feb 23, 2011 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sirlark

In your /etc/conf.d/net, shouldn't 

```
config_eth0=( "eth0" )
```

be

```
config_eth0=( "null")
```

Setting it to "eth0" will break bringing eth0 up I think.

----------

## mamac

Hi,

Can you please give the output of "rc-update -s" ?

net.lo should be set at boot

----------

## lizz0

 *sirlark wrote:*   

> In your /etc/conf.d/net, shouldn't 
> 
> ```
> config_eth0=( "eth0" )
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks!  :Very Happy:  It solved my problem. stupid mistake.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## chiefbag

You should probably change the /etc/conf.d/net to

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

or else remove the entry altogether.

----------

## mamac

I don't have any line for eth0 in /etc/conf.d/net and eth0 works fine.

----------

## chiefbag

That was my point by removing it it would work if you did not want to specify dhcp.

You mentioned in your config post eariler that you had.

```
config_eth0=( "eth0" ) 
```

Just thought this was your issue.  :Question: 

----------

